# Boat hire - Calpe



## Calpe lover (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I am a regular visitor to Calpe - back again 3rd September.
I have just completed my RYA powerboat course and want to rent/hire a boat. I've looked and looked and cannot find anything on google.
Does anyone living in the Calpe area know of anyone?
Many thanks
Calpe lover


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Calpe lover said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am a regular visitor to Calpe - back again 3rd September.
> I have just completed my RYA powerboat course and want to rent/hire a boat. I've looked and looked and cannot find anything on google.
> Does anyone living in the Calpe area know of anyone?
> ...


Don't know of any, but I just Googled *barco alquiler Calpe* and some came up...


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Club Nautico - Rental mooring and boats - Portbooker


----------

